# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  backup issues

## shivareddyk

hi ...

what is the difference between(exately)hotback up and cold backup?

Can u give procedure for those two things........?


Bestregards
shiva

----------


## bulump

> hi ...
> 
> what is the difference between(exately)hotback up and cold backup?
> 
> Can u give procedure for those two things........?
> 
> 
> Bestregards
> shiva


I would assume that a 'hot' backup would be a backup that you would perform online: db2 backup db <db_name> online <other db options>

And a 'cold' backup would be one that you perform offline: db2 backup db <db_name>

Now keep in mind, that in order to perform a 'cold' backup, you need to make sure no one is connected to the db, that it is in a quiesce state, and you'll need to deactivate the db as well.  

So:

db2 connect to <db_name>
db2 quiesce db immediate force connections
db2 connect reset
db2 deactivate db <db_name>
db2 backup db <db_name>
..
<finished>
..
db2 activate db <db_name>
db2 connect to <db_name>
db2 unqueisce db
db2 connect reset

----------

